# bluebird swap trouble



## mbwashington (Dec 24, 2004)

I swapped out an sr20de for a blubird into my 1996 Nissan 200sx se-r. I have a reprogrammed ecu from JWT with an se-r MAF. I'm still waiting on my downpipe from hotshot. My problem is that I can't get the motor to idle. It starts then stalls immediately. If I give it gas as I'm starting the car and rev above at least 3 grand, it does fine, but the exhaust is very rich. I have a code p0100 which indicates a MAF problem. I switched out the meter for a known good one and I still have the same problem. I checked voltage at the power wire on the MAF harness and it was correct. I checked for continuity between the two other wires on the MAF harness and the ecu harness, and those were fine as well. With koeo the MAF voltage was .86v (it's suppose to be less than 1 volt). When I get it to run the MAF voltage augments with the rpm's betweem 1.4 volts and 5 volts. The idle is not stable. If I try to give it gas while it's trying to idle, it's not responding. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

are you recirculating the blow off valve


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

mbwashington said:


> I swapped out an sr20de for a blubird into my 1996 Nissan 200sx se-r. I have a reprogrammed ecu from JWT with an se-r MAF. I'm still waiting on my downpipe from hotshot. My problem is that I can't get the motor to idle. It starts then stalls immediately. If I give it gas as I'm starting the car and rev above at least 3 grand, it does fine, but the exhaust is very rich. I have a code p0100 which indicates a MAF problem. I switched out the meter for a known good one and I still have the same problem. I checked voltage at the power wire on the MAF harness and it was correct. I checked for continuity between the two other wires on the MAF harness and the ecu harness, and those were fine as well. With koeo the MAF voltage was .86v (it's suppose to be less than 1 volt). When I get it to run the MAF voltage augments with the rpm's betweem 1.4 volts and 5 volts. The idle is not stable. If I try to give it gas while it's trying to idle, it's not responding. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


So does the voltage increase and decrease as the throttle is open/closed? It does kinda sound like an MAF issue, however normally the car will idle even if the MAF is bad but it won't rev over 3K. What about the TPS, is that adjusted properly?


----------



## mbwashington (Dec 24, 2004)

chimmike said:


> are you recirculating the blow off valve


Unfortunately, I don't know. How do I check if I am? And, do you think that could be causing the problem?


----------



## mbwashington (Dec 24, 2004)

wes said:


> So does the voltage increase and decrease as the throttle is open/closed? It does kinda sound like an MAF issue, however normally the car will idle even if the MAF is bad but it won't rev over 3K. What about the TPS, is that adjusted properly?


Yes, the voltage does increase and decrease as the the throttle is open/closed. If I unplug the MAF it will idle, but as soon as I plug it back in, it stalls. As for the TPS I'm sure it's out of adjustment. I've moved it all the way forward and all the way backward between the two philipp screws; nothing specific. Do you know of a more accurate way to adjust it?


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

mbwashington said:


> Unfortunately, I don't know. How do I check if I am? And, do you think that could be causing the problem?


If you are recirulating it will have a tube or hose going from the BOV to the intake behind the MAF. It is only for cars where the BOV is behind the MAF. If you don't do it you will run rich for a second when you shift. It will also be quieter.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

mbwashington said:


> Unfortunately, I don't know. How do I check if I am? And, do you think that could be causing the problem?



Sounds to me like you jumped into a swap without fully knowing what you needed to do.

In order to recirc the bov, you must run a hose from the bov outlet (yes, it will make it quieter, live with it) to the turbo intake pipe after the MAF. 

basically the MAF sees the BOV in there venting out air at normal driving conditions and freaks out because the metered air is changing after the MAF, making the car stall.


----------



## mbwashington (Dec 24, 2004)

chimmike said:


> Sounds to me like you jumped into a swap without fully knowing what you needed to do.
> 
> In order to recirc the bov, you must run a hose from the bov outlet (yes, it will make it quieter, live with it) to the turbo intake pipe after the MAF.
> 
> basically the MAF sees the BOV in there venting out air at normal driving conditions and freaks out because the metered air is changing after the MAF, making the car stall.


thanks for the help, guys. i'm a little embarassed to say, but the MAF was installed backwards! if it helps my case any, i didn't do it!


----------

